# Difference between mucus and pus ?



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

What an uplifting title for a post, right? Anyway, a doc thinks I may have Crohn's. Websites say to look for pus in your stool. How can you tell the difference between mucus and pus?


----------



## cbond (Aug 24, 2015)

I've had mucus come out. It's more clear and jelly like. Pus I think, would be yellow.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok, thanks, still not sure of what I'm seeing. It's brown and jelly-like but floats.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmm.... not sure on the pus thing. I would think it more of an infection... ie yellow?

Mucus is from the intestinal lining when irritated or you are constipated (then it serves as a lubricant).

Mucus will be clear, it can float or sink. If the stool is loose it can be brown colored. One tell tale is you feel slippery when wiping, and a gel like consistency can be seen on the TP.

I would call the doc for better clarification.

Get on L-Glutamine. Works for Crohn's too for intestinal inflammation.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I will try that, Leo.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

I feel slippery in my anus whenever I wipe it after having a BM. Sometimes when I have awful diarrhea, the subsequent bouts of a large outburst of watery stool often give out some semi-transparent and light brown bits which are bound by jelly-like liquid. (Sorry for describing it too vivid)


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

That sounds like what I have. I guess it's mucus.


----------

